# EOI New Zealand - Job offer points



## lo-renzo

Hi guys and gals,


I'm Lorenzo, 30 years old, from Belgium.
I've read through the EOI information so many times that my eyes are bleeding.

Nevertheless, there is something which still remains unclear:

- As far as I understand, theoretically, it is only worth filling out an EOI
if you have a JOB OFFER in New Zealand (since it's impossible to obtain 140 points otherwise)

- This JOB OFFER must consist in a permanent position with a single employer,
with an indefinite contract period or at least a twelve month contract period (it's what I've understand so far, correct me if I'm wrong).

- In my opinion, to get a JOB OFFER in New Zealand, you need a VALID visa.

MY QUESTION:
===========
How could you possibly get a JOB OFFER in New Zealand if you don't hold a valid
visa (which entitles you to work at least 12 months in a row for the same employer).

As far as I know, no employers would contract a skilled worker who doesn't hold a valid working visa. Correct me if I'm wrong. 


I'd be grateful if somebody could shed light on this.
Thanks folk,


Lorenzo


P.S. : to the attention of the forum admins, sorry if the question has already been asked. Feel free to remove this thread to the appropriate place.


----------



## elasmo1

Lorenzo, 

I'm no expert on this, so I look forward to listening to other views, but it would seem silly to have a "rule" that said "no visa then no job, no job offer then no visa"!

As far as I am aware, it is still possible to be selected if you don't have 140 points, you just don't have the luxury of being "automatically" selected....

that was my interpretation of the EOI process, am I wrong?

Paul





lo-renzo said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> 
> I'm Lorenzo, 30 years old, from Belgium.
> I've read through the EOI information so many times that my eyes are bleeding.
> 
> Nevertheless, there is something which still remains unclear:
> 
> - As far as I understand, theoretically, it is only worth filling out an EOI
> if you have a JOB OFFER in New Zealand (since it's impossible to obtain 140 points otherwise)
> 
> - This JOB OFFER must consist in a permanent position with a single employer,
> with an indefinite contract period or at least a twelve month contract period (it's what I've understand so far, correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> - In my opinion, to get a JOB OFFER in New Zealand, you need a VALID visa.
> 
> MY QUESTION:
> ===========
> How could you possibly get a JOB OFFER in New Zealand if you don't hold a valid
> visa (which entitles you to work at least 12 months in a row for the same employer).
> 
> As far as I know, no employers would contract a skilled worker who doesn't hold a valid working visa. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> I'd be grateful if somebody could shed light on this.
> Thanks folk,
> 
> 
> Lorenzo
> 
> 
> P.S. : to the attention of the forum admins, sorry if the question has already been asked. Feel free to remove this thread to the appropriate place.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

lo-renzo said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> 
> I'm Lorenzo, 30 years old, from Belgium.
> I've read through the EOI information so many times that my eyes are bleeding.
> 
> Nevertheless, there is something which still remains unclear:
> 
> - As far as I understand, theoretically, it is only worth filling out an EOI
> if you have a JOB OFFER in New Zealand (since it's impossible to obtain 140 points otherwise)
> 
> - This JOB OFFER must consist in a permanent position with a single employer,
> with an indefinite contract period or at least a twelve month contract period (it's what I've understand so far, correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> - In my opinion, to get a JOB OFFER in New Zealand, you need a VALID visa.
> 
> MY QUESTION:
> ===========
> How could you possibly get a JOB OFFER in New Zealand if you don't hold a valid
> visa (which entitles you to work at least 12 months in a row for the same employer).
> 
> As far as I know, no employers would contract a skilled worker who doesn't hold a valid working visa. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> I'd be grateful if somebody could shed light on this.
> Thanks folk,
> 
> 
> Lorenzo
> 
> 
> P.S. : to the attention of the forum admins, sorry if the question has already been asked. Feel free to remove this thread to the appropriate place.




Hi Lorenzo, it is possible to find an employer to offer you a job before you get your visa. It's just a case of finding the right one, just persevere.


----------



## lo-renzo

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi Lorenzo, it is possible to find an employer to offer you a job before you get your visa. It's just a case of finding the right one, just persevere.


Hi,


I think both of you are right.

It's worth filling out an EOI and wait to be picked up
even if your score is less than 140 (but still higher than 100).

However, on the kiwi immigration website it's mentioned that
if your score is less than 140 but higher than 100 you might be 
selected but your application will be assessed and 
you might be offered a 9 months visa to help you gaining the extra points
to obtain 140, which means finding a job offer.

I think I've misunderstand the meaning of "JOB OFFER", 
as far as I understand, if an employer could claim he is willing 
to sign with you for an indefinite contract or a twelve months contract,
it might be enough for the kiwi immigration and you could obtain 140 points.

So, I think the best option would be to apply for the Work Holiday Visa
(provided you are less than 31 at the moment of the application)
and then prospect potential employers. It might be a smart move since you could
work 6 months in a row for the same employer and then try to convince him to
offer you a job with an indefinite contract. :clap2:


Still worth a try.
Thanks for your comments.

Cheers,


Lorenzo


----------

